# iPod Touch No Internal Speaker Sound?



## chasep (May 7, 2012)

Hey everyone, i'm back, with another new problem. Now, my iPod Touch 3rd gen has almost no sound from the internal speaker. For some reason, I all of a sudden can't play my music, videos, or ringtones without headphones, but if I get an e-mail, it will notify me. I have restored from a backup, re-booted, re-sprung, and gone into safe mode. I can't use restore, because I lost the primary pc to a hard drive failure. Can anyone help, without the need to restore?:banghead:


----------



## chasep (May 7, 2012)

Nevermind, I remembered that if i turn it off, and clean out the headphone jack, it should fix it, and that did the trick.:smile:


----------

